# Euro lights on a Regal how 2



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

You guys that have done the Caprice lights in the Regal. Did you have to chop up the header behind the lights for the whole Caprice assembley to sit in. I have some lights not Caprice sure they will work but fuck looks like all I had to do was trim the headlight bezels but when I got to it I have to cut out everything in the headlight holes on the header.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

30 views 
0 input :uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

everyody else is probly trying to see how it's done too. I only seen this on one reagal on one of the truccha video and untill now I thought I dream that sH!t :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

has it been done before??????


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Yeah some guy in the Chi has them on his regal.


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

A guy in texas that was selling his regal on here did the caprice headlight converstion, Forget his name now but he was telling me it was pretty tricky trying to get the lights to fit just right!


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

you guys talkin about the solid rectangular caprice/euro monte like headlights?

i talked to one guy, he said you have to cut the middle separator on the headlight bezels, the wiring was a little tricky and aligning them was tricky..

other than that, if you were up close lookin at the bezel, you can see where you cut the middle separator, it leaves a hole unless you mount the lights close to the edge enough to cover the bottom hole..

i chatted with someone about it, but i deleted the pms, i was gonna do it on my regal

it was the guy the with the blood red regal with red top, his firewall was immaculately painted red and his engine was super clean v6.
had red wires, looked real nice.. i got pictures somewhere.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

heres a few i found in my collection of regal pictures..
i prolly got more, just didnt look long enough..

is this what your talkin about?


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Aug 3 2005, 05:38 PM
> *
> it was the guy the with the blood red regal with red top, his firewall was immaculately painted red and his engine was super clean v6.
> had red wires, looked real nice..  i got pictures somewhere.
> [snapback]3536879[/snapback]​*



yeah i was talking to that homie.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Aug 3 2005, 06:48 PM~3536928
> *heres a few i found in my collection of regal pictures..
> i prolly got more, just didnt look long enough..
> 
> ...


Yeap thats what I speak of except I'm trying to get em to fit flush not reccesed.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

anyone figure this out?
we need some details on what parts to use, wiring diagrams, etc...

i'm anxious to try this modification

i found out regals from the 80 year have bezels that arent seperated in the middle, maybe we can use those with solid 1 piece lights??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Aug 15 2005, 01:17 PM~3627440
> *anyone figure this out?
> we need some details on what parts to use, wiring diagrams, etc...
> 
> ...


but you get a seperator on the turn signal. 85s you dont. the turn signal wraps around. it looks more like the monte. :dunno: look at the corner turn signal on the top regal then the turn signal on the blue one. i think the blue one looks cleaner. just my opinion tho


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

yea the blue one is nice..

bump for new input..


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

cuttys 2


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHEN I GO TO ASK FOR THE HEADLIGHTS, WHAT YEAR AND MODEL CAR DO I ASK FOR?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IM GONNA TRY THIS IN A COUPLE WEEKS. ILL POST UP SOME PICS IF SOMEONE GIVES ME A LITTLE INFO ON HOW TO CUT OUT THE BEZZLES.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

nice resurrected..
maybe we can get more input for this..

yea the cutty lights look like their work perfect and wire up with no problem.

EDIT: some more pics


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

SO SHOULD I BUY 87 EURO CUTTY LIGHTS OR CAPRICE???


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 25 2006, 07:27 PM~5119556
> *SO SHOULD I BUY 87 EURO CUTTY LIGHTS OR CAPRICE???
> *


Caprice or Celebrity


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the only prob with flush mounting them is the bulbs point at the sky


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the wiring is the easy part,the hard part is getting it aligned perfect


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 31 2006, 10:52 AM~5156011
> *the only prob with flush mounting them is the bulbs point at the sky
> *


Unless you find a light that is angle mounted like the white car above with the parklight in the headlight. The light is straight the housing came from a car with a sloped nose like the Regal.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

sooo.. what lights are you using?
cutlass, celebrity or caprice?


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

caprice light look so go on it


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Apr 1 2006, 07:35 PM~5163046
> *sooo..  what lights are you using?
> cutlass, celebrity or caprice?
> *


I'd say no on the Cutty yes on the Caprice or Celebrity.
With doin the light conversion if you use the 84+ style bezels you will have a exposed hole like the red car above. But with the pre 84 style you wont. But I'd rather have the 87.
The white car above I used 93 Skylark lights it took alot of choppin shit up to come up with a total fit I really wasn't happy with. I love the parklight in the housing tho.
I'm going with some Caprice now :biggrin:
[attachmentid=528449]

[attachmentid=528450]


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

You have to use the lights off of a Buick Park Ave 86-90, Or send me the clip and ill put them in 4 ya :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Apr 6 2006, 11:36 PM~5194162
> *You have to use the lights off of a Buick Park Ave 86-90, Or send me the clip and ill put them in 4 ya :biggrin:
> *


I looked at those they didn't quite seem right. Got picks installed?


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

No pics, They look wierd but im sure theyll work. Ill put one together soon and maybe sell it here


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Apr 6 2006, 11:40 PM~5194186
> *No pics, They look wierd but im sure theyll work. Ill put one together soon and maybe sell it here
> *


I'm goin to look at those again.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

RESERECTED NIGGASSSSSSSSS....
HAS ANYONE DONE THIS WITH THE FLUSH MOUNT AND THE CORRECT ANGLE IM THINKIN THE SAME THING A 88 PARK AVE I ALSO SEEN A 93 SEVILLE BUT THATS A 90DEGREE ANGLE~ SO IT WOULD HAVE TO SET INSIDE THE BEZEL AND WONT ALLOW IT TO SIT FLUSH~
ANYONE~? 88PARKAVE~!!!!!!!
THANKS~


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

im glad im not the only one trying to figure this out! i have posted this topic 3 times with no responses, im glad we are getting info now! the way i figured out is useing celebrity headlights and you have to cut the bezel, reshape it some and either rechrome it or be really carefull and paint the inside of the bezel around the light to hide the mods but leave the rest chrome. i like that flush mount idea, i might look into that.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Anymore pics of this car?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I think a late 80's park ave/lesabre headlights would work good, sit nice and flush, not sure though - maybe I'll try it


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

fuck it, im going to make a trip to the salvage yard this weekend, there has gotta be a good solution there, just gotta find it!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Feb 9 2007, 07:28 AM~7216887
> *fuck it, im going to make a trip to the salvage yard this weekend, there has gotta be a good solution there, just gotta find it!
> *


Im doing the same thing!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I JUST STARTED WORKING AT THE 5THS LARGEST YARD IN THE US AND I SEEN A 93 DEVILLE IMA JACK THE LIGHTS BUT IM WAITIN ON A 88 PARK THEY ARE ANGLED THE SAME AS THE REG BEZELS
THE ONLY THING IS DO WE NEED TO CUT AND FUCK UP THE HEADER? FOR THE ASSEMBLY?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

fuck it up? i hope not. cut it? yep, your gonna have to cut it


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a conversion done with caprice lights. when i picked up my ride they looked trick, they were flush and really looked nice. Little didi i know when it got dark they were gonna light up the treez haha. i tried to fix them, but i couldn't get them lined up low enough. so i bit the bullet and am now going to start over. new caprice lights,bezels, and oh yeah and a whole new shop, because i was not too happy with the first shop. i allready got an estimate and the guy said he could do a way better job. i guess thats how it goes, sometimes you just have to do things twice.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

fuck payin someone to do it, shops fuck shit up like you said.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANYONE USED 88 PARK AVES?


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

I tryed using the caprice lights on my 82 and i had to cut a lot out of the bezzles and they still didn't fit right, no room for adjustment.


Who owns this regal and what light are used on it?


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

i did it to my 86 regal, . it was shall i say a BITCH. you gotta trim the "basket" that the lights sit in (you know the thing that alows you to adjust the angle of the headlights) and also trim, chop and gut the header panel, ofcourse cutt the chrome piece on the bezel . wiring is simple just connect the colors toghether. last but not least just be creative. any ?'s and they're strong cuz i hopp the car too. i used caprice


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

pics??


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 25 2007, 04:49 PM~7348982
> *i did it to my 86 regal,  .  it was shall i say a BITCH.    you gotta trim the "basket" that the lights sit in (you know the thing that alows you to adjust the angle of the headlights) and also trim, chop and gut the header panel,  ofcourse cutt the chrome piece on the bezel . wiring is simple just connect the colors toghether.  last but not least just be creative.  any ?'s    and they're strong cuz i hopp the car too.  i used caprice
> *


I thought about putting Euro lights in my Cutlass/MC until I read this topic.. I just ordered some HID low beams and called it a day.. They're hella bright and it's kinda trippy cuz they make the high beams glow.. Beats having stock lights and it's a cheap easy custom.. Require trimming of the basket but it's a simple plug & pray after that..


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

heres a great setup on a monte from the O



















better then a ls header in my opinion, looks great


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Feb 26 2007, 03:38 PM~7356003
> *I thought about putting Euro lights in my Cutlass/MC until I read this topic.. I just ordered some HID low beams and called it a day.. They're hella bright and it's kinda trippy cuz they make the high beams glow.. Beats having stock lights and it's a cheap easy custom.. Require trimming of the basket but it's a simple plug &  pray after that..
> *


*Where did you get the HIDs from?*


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

JUS TRYED A 88 LESABER AND IT WAS LIEK AN INCH TOO LONG
IMA TRY THIS 89 NINE EIGHT TOMORROW


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn that monte looks clean


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

this is how we do it in omaha nebraska!


















































































i hope this helps clear up that there are no cows or corn in the O, we are not hicks, ********......... just like any other city!

chamillion green, 17 real daytons, vougues, all LEATHER interior, dakota digital dash, high lift air ride, screens, glassed dash and interior, music, chrome undercarige.............. sick ride from the O


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/001/1aa.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

thats the best picture for now ill try later...........


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THE FLUSH ONES WHAT DO YA USE FOR THE FLUSH MOUNTED ONES I CAN MOUNT THEM RECESSED ALL DAY,,,,


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANY ONE ?? YELLO IS THERE SOMEONE OUT THERE AT ALL WHO KNOWS WHATS UP?"??
HOLLAAAAAAA~


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Feb 26 2007, 10:21 PM~7360434
> *Where did you get the HIDs from?
> *


I bought'em off E-Bay for $10 plus shipping.. Here's the store.. http://search.stores.ebay.com/MotorBlvd_hi...4283473QQsofpZ0


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

arnt those plastic??


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

YEAH WITH A CHROME INSERT IT SHOWS UP BLUISH WHEN NOT ON.THE CUTLASS HAS JUSS LOW BEAMS AND THE MONTE HAS BOTH HIGH & LOW


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

what headlights are used on that monte... will it work the same for the 80.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Feb 8 2007, 11:45 AM~7208559
> *im glad im not the only one trying to figure this out!  i have posted this topic 3 times with no responses, im glad we are getting info now!  the way i figured out is useing celebrity headlights and you have to cut the bezel, reshape it some and either rechrome it or be really carefull and paint the inside of the bezel around the light to hide the mods but leave the rest chrome.  i like that flush mount idea, i might look into that.
> *


Yeas I thought of painting just the inside


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

FLUSH MOUNTED ON THE ANGLE OF THE BEZEL ~RECESSED IS WAKK ~
I ALREADY TRYED A 88 NINEEIGHT WAS TOO LONG~ CAPRICE WONT GIVE YOU THE ANGLE WILL IT?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 4 2007, 02:54 PM~7404126
> *FLUSH MOUNTED ON THE ANGLE OF THE BEZEL ~RECESSED IS WAKK ~
> I ALREADY TRYED A 88 NINEEIGHT WAS TOO LONG~ CAPRICE WONT GIVE YOU THE ANGLE WILL IT?
> *


nope


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

agreed, i dont care for the flush mounts as much but they still look alright.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANYWAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssss :loco: 
ANYONE ELSE????


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

OK I GOT THE LIGHT AND BEZEL CUT ANDLOOKS A LITTLE GHETTO TO ME CUZ THERES A LITTLE GAP AT THE BOTTOM BUT IMA DO MORE WORK TOMORROW AND MAYBE FINISH AND ACTUALLY INSTALL THEM ON MY CAR
THAT IS ONLY IF I CAN PREVENT IT FROM LOOKING GHETTO~


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

So whats the Status? Any Updated Pics of the Install? What lights were used afterall?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

So what lights ended up working? :dunno:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

Ghetto is as....Ghetto DOES


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Aug 20 2007, 01:48 PM~8597761
> *Ghetto is as....Ghetto DOES
> *


I USED 924PORSCHE LIGHTS HOMIE


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Aug 20 2007, 06:05 PM~8599515
> *I USED 924PORSCHE LIGHTS HOMIE
> *


Any pics dont hold out ?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Aug 20 2007, 08:45 PM~8602364
> *Any pics dont hold out ?
> *



x2


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 21 2007, 09:38 AM~8605191
> *x2
> *



























































:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Aug 20 2007, 04:05 PM~8599515
> *I USED 924PORSCHE LIGHTS HOMIE
> *


That shit looks good, nice job. Those porsche lights easier to rig then the caprice lights? Any pics of the chopping and rigging process.


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 23 2007, 07:50 AM~8622762
> *That shit looks good, nice job.  Those porsche lights easier to rig then the caprice lights?  Any pics of the chopping and rigging process.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

"SON THOSE PORSCHE LIGHTS~!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

What year porsche? :dunno:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ITS THE""""GHETTO!!!!"""""""""""""" PORSCHE MODEL HOMIE DO YA HOMEWORK~!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Resurrected from the past!!! Any pics of the step by step process?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WHAT KIND OF CAR CAN GET THOSE LIGHTS OFF? TO PUT ON A REGAL
ANYBODY PM PLEASE


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I TOLD YALL 2 YEARS AGO PORSCHE LIGHTS~!!!! DO DOME RESEARCH BUY SOME PORSCHE LIGHTS AND CUT UP YOUR HEADER PANELS~!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 11 2009, 05:15 PM~14738711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro.. H.W. Time... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

i used caprice lights...


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 30 2009, 09:24 PM~14931172
> *i used caprice lights...
> 
> 
> ...


Any close up pics of the bezel & headlight? What year Caprice headlights are they?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

CHINGON REGAL HOLMES!


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

What about Chevy Beretta head lights? There's a guy where I'm from that worked at a local body shop did that to his & it looked like they came that way. Not sure of what all he did & no pics but just a thought.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Apr 6 2006, 11:31 PM~5194130
> *I'd say no on the Cutty yes on the Caprice or Celebrity.
> With doin the light conversion if you use the 84+ style bezels you will have a exposed hole like the red car above. But with the pre 84 style you wont. But I'd rather have the 87.
> The white car above I used 93 Skylark lights it took alot of choppin shit up to come up with a total fit I really wasn't happy with. I love the parklight in the housing tho.
> ...


OLd topic LOL. I put the light back to stock and sold the car so I never perfected it.
Heres anothe idea I never tried and not sure if it will work.
1.Get a headlight housing (plastic) that will fill entire openg at exact angle you want. It will be one that points straight.
2. Cut the back off at an angle. Cut with something that will leave clean cuts.
3. You will have parts A and B detach
4. Flip B upside down and re attach. I would think this will make light point forward even if face is pointed up to match bezel angle.










I figured if this is cut clean the cut line wont be noticeable from looking in the lense I figure maybe fiberglass inside the housing where you can see. To fuse back together.
Like I said dont know if it will work but sounds like it could?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

TTT just picked up a set of caprice lights gonna try my luck on the install in the morning


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 31 2009, 07:36 PM~14942464
> *Any close up pics of the bezel & headlight? What year Caprice headlights are they?
> *


late 80s euro style............


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Nov 12 2009, 01:32 AM~15641651
> *TTT just picked up a set of caprice lights gonna try my luck on the install in the morning
> *


don't forget to post pics


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 14 2009, 12:16 AM~15662085
> *don't forget to post pics
> *


Have'nt had a chance to do the install yet but i will post pics


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

i used celebrity headlights on my cutty years ago, sorry no pics of it. they kind of taper towards the fender so i think the caprice ones might b better it has been a real long time since ive done it, but thinking bout doin it to my wife's cutty now!!


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for the info lil


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Just picked up a clean set of Caprice lights with the wiring. Got everything I need. Gonna make a topic on the conversion so be on the look out.

Peace.


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Keep us posted homie!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Aug 9 2010, 10:52 AM~18264619
> *
> Just picked up a clean set of Caprice lights with the wiring.  Got everything I need.  Gonna make a topic on the conversion so be on the look out.
> 
> ...


Where's the topic at or link


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

my bro had done it like 7 years ago with lights from a smaller oldsmobile car.. it might have been a celebrity i wanna say... the middle cut on the bezel didnt show... his was an 85 or an 87... ill have to ask em tomorrow.. dont think i have pics but ill look....


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2010, 12:45 AM~19330429
> *my bro had done it like 7 years ago with lights from a smaller oldsmobile car.. it might have been a celebrity i wanna say... the middle cut on the bezel didnt show... his was an 85 or an 87... ill have to ask em tomorrow.. dont think i have pics but ill look....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOWS IF THE CELEBRITY AND THE CAPRICE ARE THE SAME LIGHT? 

OR


IS ONE LIGHT WIDER THEN THE OTHER?


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Dec 19 2010, 03:31 PM~19368372
> *DOES ANYONE KNOWS IF THE CELEBRITY AND THE CAPRICE ARE THE SAME LIGHT?
> 
> OR
> ...


those work great :thumbsup: just need to re plate the beazel


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Dec 24 2010, 08:01 PM~19414876
> *those work great :thumbsup: just need to re plate the beazel
> *


BRO DO YOU KNOW OF A PLACE THAT WELL REPLATE THE BEAZEL OR RECROME THEM IF SO LET ME KNOW. :thumbsup: 

AND DO YOU KNOW IF THE CELEBRITY LIGHT IS WIDER THEN THE CAPRICE LIGHT?


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## los.santos.cutty (May 19, 2010)

i have a 86 grand prix with 90 euro caprice lights i had to use the whole bucket and minor trim on the edge for turn signals to flush..but looks great all flushd out


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting topic, I've done a Chevy Celebrity headlight conversion on my Buick Regal back in the day, it wasn't wide enough because i had gaps on both sides, so i used Chevy Caprice headlights instead. TTT


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

g-bodys-n-llacs said:


> heres a great setup on a monte from the O
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know this topic is old but I was wondering how I could put the bezel back on my monte like these ones are on this monte. I have caprice euro lights but can't put my bezel back on, do I have to cut the header panel in the back or what? Please pm me on how to make mine look like they do on this green monte, thanks


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anybody???


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bump


----------

